# please help us settle this one



## bladepro30 (Sep 28, 2007)

Lets say that you are out goose hunting and the first honkers come in. Ok now that we are to that point you and your buddies decide to take em down and one of your partners gun doesn't fire because of a dud shell is it still a miss? Two of us say it is but the king(the one who hasn't missed yet this season) say its not. Please help us settle this one. :wink: 
BTW we call him the king because he was homecoming king a couple weeks ago.


----------



## northerngoosehunter (Mar 22, 2006)

bladepro30 said:


> Lets say that you are out goose hunting and the first honkers come in. Ok now that we are to that point you and your buddies decide to take em down and one of your partners gun doesn't fire because of a dud shell is it still a miss? Two of us say it is but the king(the one who hasn't missed yet this season) say its not. Please help us settle this one. :wink:
> BTW we call him the king because he was homecoming king a couple weeks ago.


anyone who hasnt missed a honker all season is surely not the "king" you described. Anyhow, despite the fact, I would not classify that as a miss.


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

_*Hi,
No miss. Can't be a miss if no shot was fired.
Better luck next time on de-throning the "king". :lol: 
Dan*_


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

What he said.^ You can't miss if no shot was fired!


----------



## sawed_off_stump89 (Oct 14, 2007)

the king is here...hahaha.... seems to me so far people are agreeing to me! im not as crazy as you thought! what i tell ya joe.... no shot no miss!!!!


----------



## mnbirdhunter (Sep 15, 2005)

I would not call that a miss


----------



## seymore (Oct 2, 2007)

Nope, can't be a miss. Logic should tell you that.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

What did you miss???? You didnt fire anything to miss.....

Did you know Chaz Hightower just points his finger and says "BANG"


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

USS, thats just silly.......

Only Chuck Norris can do that. :lol:


----------



## Quacker Wacker (Oct 12, 2006)

exactly if u didnt have chance at hitting it then its a miss. Yea u had a chance by firing but if no shot came out the barrel there was n ochance of brining the bird down.


----------



## AVALANCHE (Oct 14, 2007)

You gotta let the steel fly for it to be a miss!


----------



## seymore (Oct 2, 2007)

Quacker Wacker said:


> exactly if u didnt have chance at hitting it then its a miss. Yea u had a chance by firing but if no shot came out the barrel there was n ochance of brining the bird down.


If no shot came out the barrel, how can it be a miss? We could think about it this way...in trap and skeet if a shell doesn't fire, the target is not scored a miss. The shooter is allowed to another chance to break the target.


----------



## Hardsell (Jan 29, 2007)

..


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

It is most defintely NOT a miss.

Actually shot/round has to come out of a chamber for it to be a miss.

Example: A baseball player is at bat. The pitcher throws the ball and the hitter does NOT swing.

Do they call it a swing and a miss?

*NO.*

I can't believe people said that was a miss.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

lol at this thread


----------



## BeekBuster (Jul 22, 2007)

LOL... Yeh glad you guys have this thread under control, and answered his question..


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

I say find new friends. If they call that a miss then every goose that came in this season that they didn't shoot at for one reason or another is cleary a miss for them. :-?


----------



## sawed_off_stump89 (Oct 14, 2007)

Bloodyblinddoors said:


> I say find new friends. If they call that a miss then every goose that came in this season that they didn't shoot at for one reason or another is cleary a miss for them. :-?


LMAO!!!!! Hear that joe.....you and dave are crazy!!!!.... but for everyone who has posted on this topic....im positive they did this to get under my skin...... we poke fun at eachother all the time


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

nope not a miss, is it his fault the shell didn't fire? :beer:


----------



## northerngoosehunter (Mar 22, 2006)

usmarine0352 said:


> It is most defintely NOT a miss.
> 
> Actually shot/round has to come out of a chamber for it to be a miss.
> 
> ...


 Hmm initially I did not consider this scenario a miss, but after reading this metaphor, and viewing the circumstances from a differant pint of view, I may be changing my mind. Sure they don't call the pitch a miss, but if that pitch was a in the strike zone they count it as a strike against the hitter. Therefore, if that goose was in the kill zone and the hunter failed to connect, perhaps it should be counted as a miss.


----------



## bud69652 (Feb 6, 2006)

can't miss if you don't shoot


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

It's like saying: "Almost got her pregnant."

But you weren't even in the same room.

Not a miss. And not sex either. (Even if you tell your friends you did.)

:beer:


----------



## bladepro30 (Sep 28, 2007)

OK OK We are going to let you have this one Stumpy! :beer: 
Although we still think you have to do your finger exercises!! :wink:


----------



## nutmeg honkers (Dec 21, 2003)

For what its worth, in registered skeet, a misfire is not a miss and you get the bird over. The referee will try firing the shell in your gun to prove that you didn't just flinch. However, they only give you two misfires per round, and after that they're misses, because you'd have to be just plain stupid to grab another box of shells.


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

how do you miss if you don't shoot? you have to actually have the shell expell the bbs and all in order to shoot, and if that don't happen you cant miss.


----------



## wiscowilly (Oct 19, 2005)

Is it a miss if you forget to put a shell in your gun and it just goes "click"?


----------

